#   >  MFJ-259B

## rw6amp

!
      PIC-16,           Pici.
        ,     .       .

----------


## rw6amp

. .      ,      2.5-3 hz,    5-6 hz   ,   ,             .

----------

*rw6amp*
   ?
 ,  ?

----------


## bobych

*KT608B*
 ""    BIN,DEC,HEX
 :Crazy:

----------


## EB5A

> !     VECTRONICS 548B   MFJ-259B,    16F73     MFJ-259B            ,      . ,     .


! 
 .     SWR-584b. ver 6.01 Vectronics 2006 ,   Voltage OK 11.5V   .       .         .    16F73.
    ,   .

----------


## .

> MFJ-259B

----------


## Alex9591

,    MFJ-259B.       hsms2829   ,         . 
  ,     hsms2829?

----------


## Alex9591

> ,


     ?

----------


## Georgij

,     ...    PNP SMD ,    -...     10  ... :Smile: 
73

----------

rw3zg

----------


## 22

MFJ-269   ,  .

----------

rw3zg

----------


## ALEKS 59

http://www.cqham.ru/cal_259b-2.htm      .
     259

----------


## rn9aaa

> ????


 .  :Smile:

----------


## RL1L

MFJ-259B     .      ,        (  )  1.5      45 .                       Coil32.
              ,    ,         .       , -,              .

----------

OlegGus, R7MU

----------


## RL1L

*rv3kj*,
,             ,     -330,  ,   15 .

*rv3kj*,
,             ,     -330,  ,   15 .

*  31 ():*

  .           .     ,               .          .          ,     ,       .                 ,           .     ,       .

----------

OlegGus, rv3kj

----------

